# Some of Our Painting Jobs



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

So in this thread we decided to show some of the miniatures we paint as commissions. We would like to know your opinion on our painting job so that we could improve our painting job. So feel free to express yourselves and/or correct us. 


So we are going to start with an HQ. It's Ezekiel and it's meant to suit in a Dark Angel army. Yria painted this miniature. (as she does with, almost, all of our miniatures here in art_of_resin, as you can see in our new blog). 

Hope you like!

































































Have Fun!!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

Here 's a Chaplain in Terminator armour, made to suit in the same D.A. army as Ezekiel. Hope you like!

































































Have Fun!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey there.. I'll try to make a come back since its been a long time i haven't visited this forum, but life sux..

This is a tabletop quallity commision of vanilla marines. The owner, wanted them in a spartan look, keeping, the base ultra colors on. So here they are, 3 of the 30 models. More pics of the whole project ASAP.

HF!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

So, here are some view's of the devastator sergeant, of this project






































Hope you like!!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

and here are the devastators:


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

so, the final part of this project:

Sternguards:



















and the tactical:



















hope you like!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice looking paint! Horrible helmet discipline on those guys though... lol


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

ehm...  helmets not my choice tbh. But ty for commenting anyways


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

How are you doing the banners? I must know this!!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

not sure what you mean with "the banners" bro, so I can't really answer. If only you could explain.. (My english are kinda poor, soz)


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a Nephilim Jetfighter Commission that Yria finished. The vehicle is meant to suit in a DA army. A bit tricky was painting black as always. I hope you all like!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

artofresin said:


> Have Fun!!


The banner on his backpack. its amazing! It the only part of my Marines that i have not yet figured out how to paint effectively.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Really cool paint jobs on those models. Yeh the helmet discipline made me laugh.


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

Ezekiels banner was preshaped. I mean, on its banner, there was a sketch curved. So in this case, you just get the sketch as a limit, and inside of it you paint it. 
On the other hand, as I think that you are not talking about preshaped banners, but on how to create one, there are many ways on doing so. 
You can make a stencil, airbrush it on your model, so you get your "limits" as if it was curved on the model, and then paint it as normal. 
You can sketch on your model with a light pencil, so that you get your basic lines, and then paint it as normal.
You can sketch on your model with a thin brush, so that you get your basic lines and then paint it as normal. 


Some people photocopy their sketch on paper. Paint it. Then glue it on the banner, with PVA I think but I'm not sure. If you are searching something like this, I think it is easy to find it on utube. 

In anycase, before going on your model, you should be able to paint your free hand on a piece of paper or plasticard, so to be sure that you will not ruin your paintjob under/around it. Practice makes better, as usual with this. 

Hope I answered your question, or else just spam me.


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

And here's another commission, Yria painted: Ravenwing Darkshroud. Hope you all like!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes you answered my question  thanks man.


----------

